# 180cm Open Top Plan



## tomas110011 (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi all.

I plan on upgrading my current 6foot aquarium with all the lighting in the hood to a six by two open top with MH suspended from the roof. Many of the aquarium builders around my area (Sydney, Australia) say this is impossiable however I have seen many pictures of similar tanks on the web. It seems that they are 12-15mm glass and that 6 foot is the upper limit of what a open top can withstand. From my studies I can calcuate that in a 182cm sheet of 15mm glass the deflection will be 0.03mm at the half way point however with 12mm glass it will be 0.085mm. Therefore I think I will err on the side of caution and go with the 15mm glass. Bending stress will also be greater at the lower parts of the tank because of the increase in the volume of water.


Does any one have any experience building this style of tank?
What special considerations should I think about?
Any special design ideas?
Will the thinck ness of the bottom piece of glass have any bearing on the structual rigidity of the tank?

I know these are heavy questions but any input will be of great help..

Thanks


----------



## jho51e (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi Tomas!

I am currently setting up my 6x2x2 albeit very slowly (funds permitting). Planning not to have a hood, open top only. I got my tank built buy a great guy in Brisbane (had to drive up there and pick it up to save on freight). It is a 4 sided 10mm starfire perimeter brace only (80mm wide) and no black trim. The bottom is normal float 15mm. You can see pics of it in my blog: http://aquascape.blogspot.com/

Before I picked it up, he tested for a week, filling it up with water. no leaks, no breaks, no cracks... He works for a glass manufacturer and has done the calculations. The bracing is even only on the front and back lengthwise...

I have had the same experience with Sydney builders. I asked around to all the famous LFS and no-one would build it for me without a centre brace. So I didnt mind having to drive to Brisbane and picking up the tank that i want.

it can be done. i believe Amano uses around 15mm glass for his 180cm tanks and those do not have any type of bracing.

I hope this helps.

cheers!
Jhosie


----------



## tomas110011 (Jul 25, 2005)

Thanks heapes for the details. I find it really frustrating when people tell you they have been making tanks for 20 years and its simply impossiable to make a 6x2x2 open top. I think anything is possiable with the right knowledge (and sometimes funds 

Do you have the contact details of your manufacturer in Brisbane?

Thanks in advance..

Tom


----------



## brianclaw (May 17, 2005)

If you're having problems, there is a different kind of bracing that gives you even better stability than the standard bracing and still allows you to have an open top... It's called "Euro bracing" here in Singapore. Is that the actual term? I'm not too sure... Here's a pic, I hope it's clear enough -










The brace basically runs around the inside perimeter of the tank.


----------



## AussieTanker (Mar 4, 2004)

Hiya all...

Thomas and Josie ... Great to see some more aussies on this board ... good luck with the new tanks .....please keep us posted as those tanks develop...

thomas .. i keep on getting the same thing when i talk to the LFS ... it can't be done! ... but of course we know that it can ... cause we've seen 'em! ...

josie ... i'm also really keen to get the details of your tank builder .... i am hoping to get a similiar style but as a 5' x 2' x 2' tank late in 2006 .... also as frameless as possible .... 

regards 
aussietanker


----------



## jho51e (Jan 19, 2005)

Sure thing let me find his details and shoot it off to you guys...


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

it's def possible and done and have the sturdiest cabinet you can afford because that is usually the major cause of all tank breaks other than this...

http://www.break.com/articles/fishtank.html?t=4413


----------

